# True or Not ??



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Will leave it for you all to decide......


----------



## searchin1 (Jan 2, 2009)

Ohhhhh so true, living in Egypt for over 10 years I've seen all of the above … Brilliant.


----------

